# Million dollar rain



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Central Montana has been getting increasingly drier since late winter and we are finally getting a soaker that will give us the start of a crop at least. We went into winter well watered but got little snow moisture on the flats, no wet snow and only a few tenth of an inch showers. Things will be better now.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

we are getting it too. should help the knapweed! we've been bracing for forest fires. should push that back a few weeks, and knock down the road dust a little.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe you could send some this way. Boy is it dry, no spring rain. Planted hairy vetch, yellow sweet clover, forage chicory and sainfoin back in the begining of April and if it weren't for the morning dew we would be in a dust cloud.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Rain continues but hasn't amounted to that much. I got to move bees in the mud. Some of my outcrosses from Russian mite resistant queens required me to get a yard away from the farmstead. The bee inspector comes Tuesday we can tear up the two track road and get me run totally off the place.


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

We have been getting good rains the last week as well here in Eastern Montana. We were really needing it. all the rains we have had in the last week or two have been slow soaking in all of it rains.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

We are a little over two inches of rain and when that is one sixth of your average annual rainfall, that is important!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's rained everyday of May so far here... I would like to see some sunshine...


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Michael Bush said:


> It's rained everyday of May so far here... I would like to see some sunshine...


Michael...rained almost every day in Ky in April and first part of May. Wettest april ever. Put bees in swarm mode which has kept me busy. Then hot and sunny 80's)shortening the locust bloom. Now its dry and seeing brown spots with white dutch starting to bloom. Seems like drought or flood when it comes to rainfall.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

3" of rain, 5 inches of snow, 40-50mph winds yesterday and -5 degrees C. forecasted for tonight....
I'm heading out this morning to scrape the ice off the entrances so my hives don't asphyxiate.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Same here Ian. The flowering trees and shrubs were just getting ramped up good too! Looks like I'll be feeding again, real soon.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yup drought or flood, ain't that the truth. With what has been happening in California I hate to complain but we've had nearly 30" of rain in east Texas since the first of the year with a forecast of maybe another 7" in the coming week. Most of the honey flows here have failed because of a lack of sunshine but through it all (and a healthy investment in feed) the bees are looking fairly good. On years like this I like to say if this business was easy, then everybody would be doing it. 
And yes, Vance, the rain up north has truly been a blessing. Prospects have gone from dry and bleak to wet and bleak.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Absolutely no chance for nuthin without the rain. I like it.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes...  ... A guy can't be blamed for cursing a wind driven snow storm in May...
Silver lining to this cloud...$$$! 
Shhhhhhh don't tell my grain farming brothers that  this weather will mean re seeding ...


----------

